# where should I shoot around Flagstaff?



## dolomite592 (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm moving to Flagstaff soon for school. Are there any ranges within a 30-50 mile radius? I don't like the idea of setting up in the forest. Seems a bit sketchy. Where are some ranges?tumbleweed 

Thanks,
Reza


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

dolomite592 said:


> I'm moving to Flagstaff soon for school. Are there any ranges within a 30-50 mile radius? I don't like the idea of setting up in the forest. Seems a bit sketchy. Where are some ranges?tumbleweed
> 
> Thanks,
> Reza


Flagstaff is a college town with lots of Liberal anti gunners. How that was allowed to happen I don't know but it did.

There has been an effort underway for quite a long time to gain approval for a regional firing range on National Forest land in the near vicinity. It isn't going to happen any time soon.

I suggest you become accustomed to picking a safe spot in the National Forest and enjoy yourself. Just be certain to haul out empty boxes, brass, targets etc. Leave it cleaner than you found it.

Some Flagstaff residents I know drive to Holbrook and/or Payson once a month to participate in IPSC shoots. There are other places in Arizona but those are the closest organized shoots I am aware of to Flagstaff. Holbrook is 70 Miles and Payson 100 miles from Flagstaff.

Payson has a great range, accomodating pistol and rifle out to 300 yards, about 6 miles out of town to the south. It's run by the Tonto Rim Sports Club of which I am a member. Payson has real IPSC shoots, Holbrook has IPSC style shoots. Both are fun.

tumbleweed


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

good answer TOF. I was going t recomend Ben Avery...


----------



## Sharper (Aug 22, 2010)

The Arizona Game and Fish Commission just finalized last month the purchase of the 160-acre Foster Ranch property in Coconino County for the future site of the Northern Arizona Shooting Range. It's going to be about 15 miles east of Flagstaff. It might take upwards of a year before it completed though.


----------

